# Should I use a Humidifier in the baby's room ?



## Davikoja (3 mo ago)

We are reading a lot about how a humidifyer is good for a baby .
Do any of you use it to make the humidety gigher in the house ( for baby or youreself) . An sertainly now with a calima next week coming could this help our baby ? Some peaple even add ecaliptus if they have a cold it seems ?
Well reading lots of stuff on the internet and getting confused .
Any advice?
We did not have any with our first baby and maybe becouse of that he had more throught infections ?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The thing about humidifiers is that they must be cleaned carefully every week to avoid mold growing that could get into the air. We don't have children at home anymore, but in very dry winter weather we boil a large pot of water on a hot plate in the kitchen, and it helps humidify the whole house; if you do this, be sure to set a timer to check it periodically to avoid it boiling dry.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

I live in Thailand and over here the air is very dry.
Bought a humidifier for my bedroom and found the moisture was getting into my nose and throat while sleeping during the night, woke up in the mornings with a painful sore throat and a dry cough.
I suggest before placing a humidifier in baby`s room is to get some good advice first.
Personally I don`t recommend it.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

gameopoly5 said:


> I live in Thailand and over here the air is very dry.
> Bought a humidifier for my bedroom and found the moisture was getting into my nose and throat while sleeping during the night, woke up in the mornings with a painful sore throat and a dry cough.
> I suggest before placing a humidifier in baby`s room is to get some good advice first.
> Personally I don`t recommend it.


I visited for a while in South Korea, which is maybe the opposite, because Thailand is generally hot, and Seoul at the time was way sub-zero. So the air in a heated apartment was VERY dry, and we always used humidifiers.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

It depends on what the humidity is to begin with. Research proper humidity levels, buy a meter to check the room humidity, and go from there.


----------



## Jamesrall (3 mo ago)

All of these humidifiers are adorable but I am using the VicTsing 2L Cool Mist Humidifier. My daughter’s room has over it and this humidifier would fit right in. It’s very quiet and does not leak. I love that it also adds soothing moisture to the air.


----------

